# Iraqi Military Police Company Receives Polish Army Vehicles



## v2 (Apr 14, 2006)

Baghdad - The Military Police Company, 6th Iraqi Army Division, received four Polish army vehicles last month as part of an initiative by the Ministry of Defense to provide updated equipment to soldiers. The DZIK - 3’s are a huge upgrade from the light utility vehicles the MPs have used since the start of the war. (U.S. Army photo by Sgt. Kristin Kemplin, 363rd MPAD)


----------

